#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Looking for Standards

## rafeequkm

Dear All.....

Please send me the following standards if you have.

1. BS 7121-2-7-2012+A1:2015
2. BS 4309:2017
3. BS 13157:2004+A1:2009
4. BS EN ISO 3691-1:2015+A1:2020
5. BS ISO 22915-8:2018
6. BS EN ISO 3691-1:2015+A1:2020
7. BS EN 818-4:1996+A1:2008
8. BS EN 818-5:1999+A1:2008
9. BS EN 13414-1:2003+A2:2008
10. BS EN 13414-2:2003+A2:2008
11. BS EN 13414-3:2003+A1:2008
12. BS EN 1492-1:2000 + A1:2008
13. BS EN 1004-1:2020
14. BS 5975:2019
15. BS EN 12811-2:2004


16. BS EN 12159:2012
17. BS EN 81-20:2020
18. BS EN 81-50:2020
19. BS EN 115-1:2017
20. ISO/IEC 17024:2012
21. BS EN 12811-4:2013

Thanks a lot.....See More: Looking for Standards

----------


## zubair267

> Dear All.....
> 
> Please send me the following standards if you have.
> 
> 1. BS 7121-2-7-2012+A1:2015
> 2. BS 4309:2017
> 3. BS 13157:2004+A1:2009
> 4. BS EN ISO 3691-1:2015+A1:2020
> 5. BS ISO 22915-8:2018
> ...



Sharing what i have

3. BS 13157:2004+A1:2009 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
9. BS EN 13414-1:2003+A2:2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10. BS EN 13414-2:2003+A2:2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11. BS EN 13414-3:2003+A1:2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
15. BS EN 12811-2:2004 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
16. BS EN 12159:2012 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
21. BS EN 12811-4:2013 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rafeequkm

Thanks Zubair

----------

